# No army



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There was no army on the 6th October bridge last night and yet the roads were very quiet at 30 minutes past midnight... was the curfew brought forward? Has their been warnings about consequence's if you break the curfew? It was very strange. 

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There was no army on the 6th October bridge last night and yet the roads were very quiet at 30 minutes past midnight... was the curfew brought forward? Has their been warnings about consequence's if you break the curfew? It was very strange.
> 
> Maiden


From eyewitness at 1am: 

" There isn't a single army officer in #Tahrir. Not a single tank or army vehicle. Ambulances r coming&going. Not sure what's happening" 

very strange in need...


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Ooh, how odd.

Looks like the army have left the streets in favour of bombarding me with text messages


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had one this morning at 2am.. maybe it was to say bye bye our work is done?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The army is still down in Garden City protecting the British embassy and all the other embassies in the are.. no reports of trouble in Midan Tahrir
.

Have you notice what little police you do see are now working and not laying sleeping in their cars?


----------

